# Aalfänge 2017



## Amstaff (28. Februar 2017)

Hi Leute, 

wollte mal fragen ob dieses Jahr schon jemand einen Aal als Beifang oder vielleicht sogar als Zielfisch verhaften konnte.
Es kribbelt mir bei den Temperaturen nämlich langsam wieder in den Fingern!

Petri


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

War doch mal glatt jemand schneller als ich bei der Eröffnung des tröööts.:q
Also ich denke es ist noch ein wenig zu früh. Die Wassertemperaturen dürften das noch nicht hergeben. In den letzten Jahren kamen die ersten gezielten Aale meistens Ende März. Aber auch ich sitze schon auf heißen Kohlen und werde mal am WE mit Thermometer am Wasser vorbei schauen und sehen wie der Stand ist. Wenn sich unser Kanalwasser Richtung 8 Grad bewegt gehts los#6


----------



## Aalbubi (1. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Meine frühsten Aale habe ich am 8 März gefangen. Das waren keine Zufallsfänge. Die Wassertemperatur lag auch unter, ich glaube 7 Grad und Nachts gab es auch Bodenfrost.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Meine frühsten Aale habe ich am 8 März gefangen. Das waren keine Zufallsfänge. Die Wassertemperatur lag auch unter, ich glaube 7 Grad und Nachts gab es auch Bodenfrost.



Das ist alles möglich. Wir hatten auch schon mal welche im Februar. Aber das hat aus meiner Sicht noch nichts mit wirklich gezielt zu tun. Wenn die Wassertemperatur passt, kann es frieren und schneien, der aal läuft. Habe schon häufig genug kräftig gekratzt als ich nach Hause gefahren bin und hatte mehrere gute Aale im Eimer. Wie gesagt, ausschlaggebend ist für mich die Wassertemperatur.


----------



## bombe20 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

bei uns hat die saale momentan 3°c und der pegel lag vorgestern 1m über dem normalen mittel. ist aktuell wieder fallend. wenn sich diesen monat der frühling einstellen sollte, kann es evtl. ende märz los gegen. auf kohlen sitze ich ebenfalls. zumal 2016 ein mieses aaljahr war.


----------



## Mozartkugel (1. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

ich weiß von Kollegen, dass die Aale schon ziemlich früh in der Saison aktiv sind. So in 2-3 Wochen sollte es auf jeden Fall los gehen. Probiert auch mal kleine Köfis statt Tauwürmer, dann beißen auch die richtig großen. :m


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Lassen wir uns überraschen. Wenns nur annähernd so läuft wie die letzten Jahre bin ich frohen Mutes.


----------



## inextremo6 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ich muss mindestens noch 4 Wochen warten, bei uns läuft nichts vor Anfang April.
Voriges Jahr hatte ich das Glück ,mit Urlaub, auf über 60 Nachtansitze zu kommen, mit vielen schlechten aber auch ein paar guten Nächten, was einem dann immer wieder motiviert.
Aufgeregt bin ich schon,wie in jeder neuen Saison.
Wasser bei uns um die 6 Grad.
Allen Aalfreaks ein gutes Jahr und vor allem beste Fänge


----------



## Aalbubi (2. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

@Aalzheimer ich muss gestehen das ich in sehr flachen Gewässern angel. Bei mir war es auch gezieltes Aalangeln. Vielleicht sind die Aale (Fische) aufgrund der am Tag herrschenden Wassertemperatur einfach aktiver (Ostfriesische Gräben).


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Wo sollte man denn die Temperatur messen, einfach am Ufer oder in einer bestimmten Tiefe?


----------



## Aalbubi (3. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

An der Stelle messen, an der der Köder liegen soll (am Grund).


----------



## Zander Jonny (3. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> An der Stelle messen, an der der Köder liegen soll (am Grund).



Ok macht Sinn 

Danke


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ich messe einfach immer an der Wasseroberfläche. Durch die viele Schifffahrt wird das Wasser eh immer durchgewirbelt. Deswegen erwärmen sich die Kanäle bei uns auch relativ schnell, obwohl nach den Kanten eine Durchschnittstiefe zwischen 4,50 und 5,00m herrscht. Ich fische aber meistens auf den Steinpackungen in Tiefen zwischen 0,8 und 2,50m.


----------



## Poody (11. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Kurze Statusmeldung:

 Nachdem gestern über Tag die Sonne kräftig schien, habe ich mich spontan zum ersten Aalansitz durchgerungen. Die Bedingungen waren zwar alles andere als optimal (klarer Himmel, windstill, 5°C Außentemperatur, Wasser nur knapp drüber), aber ich konnte meinen ersten Schnürsenkel verhaften. Der hatte zwar nur 40cm, aber immerhin mein erster Aal des Jahres!:vik: Ich hatte noch 2 weitere Bisse, aber extrem vorsichtige!

 Gruß Poody


----------



## thomas1 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Wo sollte man denn die Temperatur messen, einfach am Ufer oder in einer bestimmten Tiefe?




da wo der köder natürlich liegt :vik::vik:


----------



## Amstaff (15. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Abend,

da das Wetter gerade so schön ist und ich Freitag frei habe will ich morgen mal das erste Nachtangeln starten, was meint ihr welchen Köder ich um diese Jahreszeit für meinen Ansitz nehmen sollte?
Habe dendrobena und halbe Tauis als Favoriten auserwählt.
Eure Meinung?


----------



## inextremo6 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Bin gespannt ob Du etwas bekommst. Im Moment die Wassertemperaturen in B und BRB ca. 6-7 Grad.
für mich noch zu kalt, aber der Fischer an meinem See hat vorige Woche auch schon die Reusen gestellt. Dendro ist empfehlenswert, klein und zappelig muss es sein.
Na dann hau rein............


----------



## nemesis45 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Hallo,
hab heut mal die Themperatur bei uns im fluss gemessen 12-14 grad an den flachen stellen....denke das wäre ne Sitzung heut abend wert  !


----------



## Aalbubi (16. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

gehe heute auch los!


----------



## Michael.S (16. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Wen es interessiert , die Walther Herwig 3 ist grade zur Saragossasee unterwegs , der Rückgang der Aale soll erforscht werden  https://www.thuenen.de/de/infrastruktur/forschungsschiffe/walther-herwig-iii/reisen-2017/404/


----------



## Aalbubi (16. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ich habe heute 4 Aale gefangen. 2 Schniepel, einen 46er und einen etwas über 50 cm. Alles auf halben Tauwurm.


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Ich habe heute 4 Aale gefangen. 2 Schniepel, einen 46er und einen etwas über 50 cm. Alles auf halben Tauwurm.



Petri #6

Von wann bis wann warst du denn ?


----------



## Aalbubi (17. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Von 19:00 bis 22:00. Bisse kamen um ca. 19:53, 20:25,20:29 und den letzten habe ich vergessen.


----------



## zokker (17. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Fettes Peti, 
bei uns ist es noch zu kalt. WT in den flachen Tortstichen mal gerade 7-8 Grad und es wird ja nun wieder kälter.


----------



## nemesis45 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Moin.....ich hab von 19-23 Uhr gesessen :-( Nix....Null....Nada :-(


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Moin Zusammen. Auch ich habe gestern den ersten Versuch gestartet. War zwar alles etwas kompliziert nachdem ich mir vor 6 Wochen den linken Unterarm gebrochen hatte, aber es ging. Erfolg hat sich auch eingestellt. Neben 3 kleinen Aalen zwischen 40 und ca. 45cm die wieder schwimmen durften gab es auch 2 schöne zwischen 60 und 65cm. Köder war Regenwurm und Tauwurm. Habe von 18:30 bis 21:30 angesessen.  Es beginnt auch dieses Jahr wieder super..

Sorry für die schlechte Bild Qualität und das laub


----------



## vonda1909 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

da kann ich ein lied von singen vor 6 wochen hand op und war bei uns gestern an der lippe das erste mal. doch ausser Grundeln war noch nichts unterwegs weder auf tauwurm oder bienenmaden später habe ich fisch auf eine rute gemacht um 22uhr war feierabend.


----------



## vonda1909 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen. Auch ich habe gestern den ersten Versuch gestartet. War zwar alles etwas kompliziert nachdem ich mir vor 6 Wochen den linken Unterarm gebrochen hatte, aber es ging. Erfolg hat sich auch eingestellt. Neben 3 kleinen Aalen zwischen 40 und ca. 45cm die wieder schwimmen durften gab es auch 2 schöne zwischen 60 und 65cm. Köder war Regenwurm und Tauwurm. Habe von 18:30 bis 21:30 angesessen.  Es beginnt auch dieses Jahr wieder super..
> 
> Sorry für die schlechte Bild Qualität und das laub


ist das bei dir die Ems oder der Kanal ?


----------



## Aalbubi (17. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Danke und Petri!

@Aalzheimer: Haben die Aale bei dir auch extrem vorsichtig gebissen? Bei mir zuppelten die über zwei Minuten an der Pose, bis diese endlich abtauchte. Gehakt waren die Aale meistens ziemlich weit vorne, trotz 8er Forellen-Haken (fallen mMn sehr klein aus).


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Gefangen im Kanal wie immer mit der Stellfischrute.
Bisse kamen ebenfalls sehr vorsichtig, was aber um diese Jahreszeit völlig normal ist. Dir Aale haben noch nicht genug Energie um so abzuziehen wie in den späteren Monaten. Das dauert noch ein bisschen.


----------



## dieConny (17. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Hier wird es auch wohl noch dauern. Zwar habe ich keinen Aal angepeilt, aber generell ist es wohl noch zu früh, zumindest hier


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ich war gerade mal Wassertemperatur checken, das Thermometer zeigt ganze 6 grad |evil:


----------



## Amstaff (17. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Wir hatten gestern mit 8 Ruten keinen einzigen aal, nur 2 schöne bissel gegen 24Uhr die wir leider nicht verwerten konnten
In Brandenburg ist es ja auch noch relativ kalt.


----------



## Slick (17. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen. Auch ich habe gestern den ersten Versuch gestartet. War zwar alles etwas kompliziert nachdem ich mir vor 6 Wochen den linken Unterarm gebrochen hatte, aber es ging. Erfolg hat sich auch eingestellt. Neben 3 kleinen Aalen zwischen 40 und ca. 45cm die wieder schwimmen durften gab es auch 2 schöne zwischen 60 und 65cm. Köder war Regenwurm und Tauwurm. Habe von 18:30 bis 21:30 angesessen.  Es beginnt auch dieses Jahr wieder super..
> 
> Sorry für die schlechte Bild Qualität und das laub



Petri zu den Aalen

hast mal die Wassertemperatur gemessen?

Grüße


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Klar. Sonst hätte ich es gar nicht versucht. Wie gesagt, ab 8 Grad wirds heiß. Letzten Montag an der Oberfläche knapp 9 Grad. Da das Wasser im Kanal durch die Schifffahrt immer sehr viel durcheinander gewirbelt wird, soll es im tieferen auch nicht großartig anders aussehen.


----------



## nostradamus (17. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Hi Aalzheimer

ich gehe davon aus, dass du von einem Fluss redest der eh recht kalt ist?

Gruß
mario


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Nein, wie schon geschrieben sprechen ich von einem Kanal. Genauer gesagt dem Mittellandkanal. Kannst auch wahlweise den Dortmund-Ems Kanal, Rhein-Herne usw. Nehmen. Die Bedingungen in diesen beschiffbaren Kanälen sind identisch. Das Wasser erwärmt sich hier gut und auch im Sommer hoch. Deswegen verschlafen viele Aalangler auch die beste Zeit weil zu dieser Jahreszeit abends noch vor dem Ofen gesessen wird. Ich betreibe seit meiner Kindheit sehr aktive Aalangelei, habe viel experimentiert und Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen. Die Grenze wo es sich wirklich gezielt lohnt den Aal nachzustellen liegt bei ca. 8 Grad. Darunter so ab sechs Grad sind ebenfalls schon Fänge möglich. Aber eher vereinzelt. Die Bisse kommen vorsichtig und sehr oft auch direkt nach Einsetzen der Dämmerung. Darum mag ich die Angelei im so frühen Frühjahr besonders. Ich muss nicht bis in die Puppen oder sogar die ganze Nacht am Wasser bleiben.


----------



## nostradamus (17. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

hi,

vielen dank für die erläuterung! Ich finde es sehr interessant! 


danke
mario


----------



## jkc (17. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Moin, hatte gestern auch kurz überlegt einen Ansitz zu machen, ist aber leider nur eine Stalking-Runde geworden. Im Flachwasser waren Fische unterwegs (auch Aal). Temperatur bei uns in der fließenden Welle knappe 10° am Tage, in strömungsarmen Flachwasserbereichen vermutlich bis zu 2°c mehr.

Grüße JK


----------



## Mozartkugel (17. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

bei uns an der Donau hat es auch schon um die 10°C an der Oberfläche laut Echolot.


----------



## Slick (17. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Danke Aalzheimer



Der Main hat auch gerade 8 Grad,mal ein Versuch starten.#6

Grüße


----------



## ATRiot01 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Hab es ebend im Vereinssee auf Aal versucht..ausser 4 echt guten Rotaugen ging leider nichts.
Mein Neffe war mit 2 Kollegen am Rhein, auch eine Nullnummer, was aber wohl auch mit dem schnell fallenden Wasser zusammenhängen könnte, hatte bei sowas auch selten gute Fänge.


----------



## marco1983 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

hatte donnerstag abend meine ersten 2 aale gefangen (dicke 60er),allerdings  im 40cm tiefen graben, dort braucht man keine wassertemeratur messen,wenn 2 tage die sonne drauf knallt,dann ist das wasser warm genug, ist jedes jahr das selbe...


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



marco1983 schrieb:


> hatte donnerstag abend meine ersten 2 aale gefangen (dicke 60er),allerdings  im 40cm tiefen graben, dort braucht man keine wassertemeratur messen,wenn 2 tage die sonne drauf knallt,dann ist das wasser warm genug, ist jedes jahr das selbe...



60er perfekte Räuchergröße 
Petri #6


----------



## zokker (18. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



marco1983 schrieb:


> hatte donnerstag abend meine ersten 2 aale gefangen (dicke 60er),allerdings  im 40cm tiefen graben, dort braucht man keine wassertemeratur messen,wenn 2 tage die sonne drauf knallt,dann ist das wasser warm genug, ist jedes jahr das selbe...



Petri,

ist bei uns genau so, nur hatten wir noch keine 2 Sonnentage mit wenig Wind.#h


----------



## nostradamus (18. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Hi,

sehr interessantes Thema! Ich werde es auch mal testen, wenn die Schonzeit der Bachforelle entsprechend beendet ist. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei uns an der eder auch funktionieren wird, da die Eder eh nie sonderlich warm ist....

Danke
mario


----------



## thomas1 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

erster test bei mir im teich |supergri null #h#q#q obwohl ich ca 50 stück drinne habe :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## aalpietscher (19. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Petri den erfolgreichen #6

Ich staune jedes jahr wie früh und wieviele aale ihr fangt|bigeyes

Bei uns sind nächte mit 3 aalen auch zur Hochsaison schon eine Seltenheit. 

Ich habe letzte Woche in den torfstichen gemessen und hatte grade mal 5-6 Grad.

Aktuell haben wir 2 Grad Luft und Schneeregen.....das dauert wohl noch bis zum saisonstart. 


Gruß. ..|wavey:


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

an den torfstichen geht´s im allgemeinen eh´immer etwas später los.

hier oben ist allerdings auch nicht an aale zu denken, ende februar hatten wir gerade mal zwei tage wo´s etwas wärmer war, aber da konnte ich natürlich nicht los.


----------



## Paxcom (20. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Servus, die ersten Aalfänge. Gratulation.

Waren die im Stehenden Gewässer oder Fluss?

Ca. Wassertiefe?

Vielen Dank


----------



## marco1983 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Servus, die ersten Aalfänge. Gratulation.
> 
> Waren die im Stehenden Gewässer oder Fluss?
> 
> ...




im entwässerungsgraben,welcher nach paar kilometern per schleuse in die nordsee geht, wenn die schleuse zu ist es stehend, wenn schleuse auf ist dann ist schon ordendlich strömung drauf, aber das ist nur 2x am tag für eine stunde.
beisszeit hängt allerdings auch in diesem gewässer stark von der schleusenöffnung ab, und komischerweise beissen die aale erst ab 21.00 - 23.00 zur dieser jahreszeit in diesem gewässer.
mein bestes gegebnis war 12 aale an einem abend anfang märz im jahr 2014.

wo ich um diese jahreszeit auf aal angel ist es ca 40-60cm tief.

ich habe sogar schon mal im februar aale dort gefangen, wie gesagt,es muss nur 2 tage die sonne drauf knallen, das flache meist stehende wasser erwärmt sich sehr schnell.

jetzt wo das wasser dort schon recht warm ist,und die aale aufgewacht sind reicht auch ein nachmittag sonne, somit werde ich wohl wieder mitwoch losgehen


----------



## Paxcom (20. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Vielen lieben dank


----------



## aalpietscher (21. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ich habe heute mal gemessen bei mir und das Wasser hatte 8-9 grad am grund bei ca 80cm.

 1-2 sonnige tage sollen es ja noch werden die Woche und eigentlich hab ich ja nichts zu verlieren 

Ich suche mir am we nen Tümpel der um die 50cm tief is und dann schauen wir mal. 

Vielleicht beißt ja ne schöne schleie,wenn die aale noch nicht wollen.


Gruß .....|wavey:


----------



## zokker (22. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Die Chancen sind ganz gut Aalpietscher, soll die Woche ja noch topp Wetter werden. Bin leider auf Arbeit, sonst würde ich auch antesten. Kribbelt schon mächtig.


----------



## Aalbubi (22. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ich versuche heute mal wieder mein Glück. Am Wochenende werde ich eine Vertretung für die Abendschicht machen. Ich fische übrigens auch teilweise unter sehr ähnlichen Bedingungen wie Marco1983. Ostfriesland halt:m. Leider habe ich irgendwo mein Thermometer hingedonnert, sonst könnte ich auch was zur Wassertemperatur sagen.

Petri an die anderen Fänger!


----------



## nemesis45 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Moin....das Wetter soll die nächsten tage ja richtig gut werden!
Ich denke ich werde am Samstag mal am Hadeler Kanal mal nen versuch starten, mein erster versuch war ja ne nullnummer


----------



## marco1983 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Ich fische übrigens auch teilweise unter sehr ähnlichen Bedingungen wie Marco1983.
> 
> Petri an die anderen Fänger!



dann musst du wohl auch immer die dämlichen blicke ertragen|uhoh:

am besten ist es immer wenn ich im april in den ganz kleinen graben auf aal angel,also die graben welche 2-3 breit sind und 20-30cm. und ich da mit angel sitze|bigeyes

aber diesen gewässern schlummern wahre monsteraale

heute abend gehts wieder los auf aal,alle bedingungen sind perfekt!


----------



## aalpietscher (22. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ich war heute auch mal an einem graben gucken und messen. ..8-9 grad...mäßige Strömung und vor einer Brücke fisch ohne ende.  

Weißfische, Barsche und kleine zander in Massen. ..da hab ich nicht schlecht geguckt. 

Na mal sehen ob torfstich oder graben..

Gruß. ...#h


----------



## Aalbubi (22. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Heute nur einen Biss um 19:30 gehabt. Hing leider nicht lange und fühlte sich auch noch ziemlich gut an. Der Fisch hat keine Fluchten gemacht und übte guten Druck auf der selben Stelle aus. Denke es war ein Aal, was denkt ihr?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ich hab noch Laich von Weißfischen vom letzten Jahr eingefroren, das geb ich mal mit Futterkorb und Wurm/Maden raus wenn es noch ein bisschen Wärmer geworden ist. Mal schauen ob ich hier auch einen Aal posten kann.


----------



## jaunty_irl (22. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Finde den thread echt super gut, konnte viel lernen auf den 6 seiten die es schon gibt! Morgen werd ich meine erste aalsession abhalten und danach berichten.


----------



## Aalbubi (24. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Gerade wieder vom Aalangeln da. 2 Schnürsenkel auf Grund mit halben Tauwurm gefangen.


----------



## zokker (24. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Petri Aalbubi, egal wie groß, Hauptsache er läuft wieder.

wenn ich zu Hause wäre, wäre ich auch am Wasser


----------



## Hering 58 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Petri Aalbubi


----------



## Aalbubi (25. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Danke. Die Strömung war an der Stelle sehr stark und das Wasser sehr Flach ( Tiefe < 30 cm), weshalb ich denke, dass die Wassertemperatur sehr kalt war. Da wurde irgendwo gepumpt und der Wasserpegel ist einfach extrem abgefallen. Dadurch konnte ich aber die Bodenstruktur fotografieren. Hoffentlich kann ich hier ein Panoramabild einstellen.

Gruß


----------



## Aalbubi (25. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Hier das Bild.
Falsches Bild ^^


----------



## aalpietscher (25. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Fettes Petri #6

Meine Krempel is gepackt, heute geht's los!

Heute ist es zwar bewölkt und nur 10 Grad aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 

Jo da is ordentlich Strömung. ..Wir werden es in einem flachen torfstichen versuchen der direkt am Fluß liegt...

Gruß. ...#h


----------



## zokker (25. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Petri Aalpietscher, hol was raus.[emoji106]


----------



## Paxcom (25. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ich war gestern von 17.00 Uhr bis 22.00 Uhr. 

Gewässer war eine Kiesgrube. Habe in einem flachen Bereicht mit halben TW geangelt.

Eine mit Pose (ca. 1,8m) eine Grundmontage (Ca. 50cm).
Kein Biß. Wo ich gegangen bin waren es gerade mal noch 1Grad.


----------



## ATRiot01 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Gestern von 18:30 Uhr bis 23:30 am kleinsten und am wenigsten befischten unser Vereinsteiche gesessen.
1 Aal gegen 20°°, mit 86cm und 2,5Pfd ein recht ordentlicher. Kleine Aale gibts da nicht, der See wird seit Jahren nicht mehr besetzt und hat keinen Zulauf.
Dazu 2 wunderschöne Schleien, eine mit 46cm und eine echt geniale mit 54cm die auch wider schwimmen durfte. 
Denke ich versuche heute nochmal einen kurzen Ansitz.


----------



## jaunty_irl (25. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

In 40 minuten startet mein erster ansitz, flacher bereich mit flusseinlauf der wärmeres wasser bringt, 2 mal regenwurm auf grund - einmal 3m vom ufer im "kalten" und einmal dort wo sich die ströme treffen


----------



## harbec (25. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

... ein herzliches Petri den Aalfängern!


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Petri Männers. Ich war gestern auch Mal schauen was die Aale machen. Was soll ich sagen, sie laufen....


----------



## jaunty_irl (25. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Bei mir wars leider ne nullnummer. Aber ich geh morgen wieder, aktivität ist da, zuhauf sogar. Lustig, wo man tags nichts rumschwimmen sieht stehen nachts tausende brutfische..sollte womöglich testweise auch mal nen köfi ranmachen..


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri Männers. Ich war gestern auch Mal schauen was die Aale machen. Was soll ich sagen, sie laufen....



Petri :m

Schöne Beute


----------



## aalpietscher (26. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Fettes Petri #6

Bei uns gab's nur kleinzeug und nen dicken Giebel 

Sind 23:30uhr  bei -2 Grad dann ab nach Hause. 

Gruß. ...#h


----------



## zokker (26. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Kommt noch Aalpietscher, soll ja schön bleiben. Immer am Ball (Wasser) bleiben. Ich greif nächste Woche an.


----------



## Zander Jonny (26. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Bei mir sind es gerade mal 8 grad Wassertemperatur #t allerdings sind schon Weißfisch aktiv und es soll zwei drei Tage warm werden dann werd ich mal testen.

Und bis dahin, weiter machen #h


----------



## Aalbubi (26. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ich werde kommende Woche auch öfters losgehen. Ich habe mir jetzt ein Badethermometer für 4 Euro zugelegt. Die Regentonne bei mir hat aktuell 7°C. Es ist aber auch schon den ganzen Tag bei mir bewölkt.


----------



## Aalbubi (29. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Am Montag einen Schnipel und heute 5 Stück gefangen bei dem 2 verwertbare dabei sind.


----------



## ATRiot01 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Im Rhein heute eine Nullnummer, dabei waren die Bedingungen echt optimal...bewölkt, ruhige, recht flache Buhne mit einem Einlauf aus einem flachen, warmen Altwasser...
Naja kann ja nicht immer klappen, wird aber noch...im Vereinssee war ich ja schon recht erfolgreich unterwegs.


----------



## jaunty_irl (29. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Bei mir wars gestern auch wieder ne nullnummer. Kann aber auch daran liegen dass ich jeweils nur bis 22 uhr dabei bin


----------



## Zander Jonny (29. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Am Montag einen Schnipel und heute 5 Stück gefangen bei dem 2 verwertbare dabei sind.



Fünf Stück Respekt 

Petri #6


----------



## Aalbubi (29. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Danke
Bei mir gab es den letzen Biss um 23:14. Alle auf halben Tauwurm.


----------



## marco1983 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

ich war die letzten tage nätürlich auch wieder los.
freitag adend hatte beim kontrollieren was großes dranne, war schon fast dunkel, beim keschern habe ich dann erst gesehen das es ein 70er hecht war|bigeyes habe ich sogar raus gekommen, und das im 40cm flachem wasser...
den abend habe ich noch 2 verwertbare aale gefangen.

gestern und vorgestern habe ich unzählige mini aale gefangen,nur 3 gute dabei und ein 75er aal,welcher erst um ca 0 uhr gebissen hatte,und das auch noch als ich grad würmer suchen war.

also dieses jahr sind wirklich viele mini aale unterwegs, naja, ist ja irgendwie auch gut gut so...


----------



## Aalbubi (29. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

@marco1983 ich habe auch sehr viele Miniaale gefangen. Mittlerweile wird von Ansitz zu Ansitz mein PB vom Kaulbarsch gebrochen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (29. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ist ja schön wenn es bei euch so viel kleine aale gibt, da habt ihr auch in den nächsten Jahren noch Freude dran .


----------



## pendejo (29. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

In Köln am Rhein laufen sie auch schon. Letztes Jahr gab es bei uns auch verdammt viele Mini-Aale zwischen 15cm und 20cm... An manchen Abenden 5 Stück von so Schniepeln im Rhein.


----------



## yukonjack (29. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

noch gar nichts, aber ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf.


----------



## Aalbubi (29. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Heute 3 Aale. Nur einer ist etwas über 45.


----------



## harbec (30. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

... Glückwunsch und Petri!
Wäre schön, mal ein Bild zu sehen und ein paar nähere
Umstände zu erfahren. Z.B. Ort, Gewässer, Köder, Uhrzeit etc.!


----------



## jaunty_irl (30. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Damit du dich auch dahin setzen kannst?


----------



## Paxcom (30. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Heute abend geht es zum zweiten mal an einen Baggersee.

Wünscht mir Glück.


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

...das war gestern meine PB beim Aalansitz... :vik:

Weit und breit kein Aal.


----------



## harbec (30. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



jaunty_irl schrieb:


> Damit du dich auch dahin setzen kannst?



... Du scheinst ja ein ganz Lustiger zu sein!

Wenn der Angelfreund schreibt: z.B. 
Fluß Trave, Lübeck, 23.00 Uhr, Tauwurm.
Da weiß ich dann, dass er aus der Trave einen
Aal gefangen hat. Mehr kann ich daraus nicht
ableiten und mehr will ich nicht wissen!


----------



## Aalbubi (31. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Habe gestern 4 Mini Winnis gefangen und einen von 48 cm. Gefangen wurde auf halben Tauwurm an einem kleinen Kanal in Ostfriesland in ca. 0,7m Wassertiefe zwichen 20:00 und 23:00 Uhr. Wassertemperatur nicht gemessen.
Ich bin meistens zu faul um die Bilder vom Handy hochzuladen. Das dauert bei mir immer so lange. Die Aale bissen viel vorsichtiger als sonst.


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

#6 aber es läuft. Werde Morgen auch wieder los ziehen. Kriege Besuch von 2 Angelkumpanen die eine relativ weite Anreise haben. Da werden wir die ganze Nacht bleiben. Also das ganze Gerödel inkl. Zelt, Karpfenliege usw. muss mit.
 Aber dafür kann man dann auch mal ein Bierchen zum Steak trinken:q


----------



## thomas1 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> #6 aber es läuft. Werde Morgen auch wieder los ziehen. Kriege Besuch von 2 Angelkumpanen die eine relativ weite Anreise haben. Da werden wir die ganze Nacht bleiben. Also das ganze Gerödel inkl. Zelt, Karpfenliege usw. muss mit.
> Aber dafür kann man dann auch mal ein Bierchen zum Steak trinken:q



genau so  . viel glück:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## dimak (31. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Viel Glück Aalzheimer!

Gruß


----------



## aalpietscher (31. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Petri#6

Ich habe mir grade paar köfis gestippt. ....Wasser hat 11,5 grad. ...

Heute greif ich an!

Gruß. ...#h


----------



## Zander Jonny (31. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



aalpietscher schrieb:


> Petri#6
> 
> Ich habe mir grade paar köfis gestippt. ....Wasser hat 11,5 grad. ...
> 
> ...



Maximale Erfolge! #6


----------



## zokker (31. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



aalpietscher schrieb:


> Petri#6
> 
> Ich habe mir grade paar köfis gestippt. ....Wasser hat 11,5 grad. ...
> 
> ...



Na denn, Petri Heil

Heute starte ich auch den ersten Versuch. Der Torfstich wo ich hin will ist zwar nicht so doll, vom Aalbestand her, aber man muß ja mal Antesten.

@Aalzheimer, euch auch viel Erfolg. 
Nehme eine Aalliege und keine Karpfenliege.#d


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



zokker schrieb:


> Na denn, Petri Heil
> 
> 
> @Aalzheimer, euch auch viel Erfolg.
> Nehme eine Aalliege und keine Karpfenliege.#d



Asche über mein Haupt. Recht hast du. Wünsche aalseits eine schleimige Nacht#6


----------



## ihle76 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ich werde Samstag auch meinen ersten Versuch auf aal starten


----------



## jaunty_irl (31. März 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Auch heute kein aal.. dafür ein stattliches rotauge. Besser als nix  ich bleib dran.


----------



## aalpietscher (1. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Da schließe ich mich an

Kein aal nix#c

1 mal tänzelt die pose mit fetzen im Zickzack durch die Gegend ...wollte warten bis ES vernünftig los zieht aber dann wurde der ukeleischwanz wohl doch uninteressant |uhoh:

Gruß. ..|wavey:


----------



## zokker (1. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Und ich schließe mich auch an.
Nix, nicht mal ein Biss auf Wurm.


----------



## ATRiot01 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Hier auch eine Nullnummer am See....bei eigentlich optimalen Bedingungen.
Morgen nochmal einen Ansitz am Rhein versuchen, obwohl ich da bei fallendem Wasser keine so guten Erfahrungen gemacht habe...


----------



## hendry (1. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Gestern an einem Altarm, auch ohne Erfolg. Eigentlich gute Bedingungen mit viel Fischaktivität. Zweimal ist die Pose abgetaucht ohne abzuziehen. 

Angelzeit von 19:30 - 22:00 Uhr


----------



## Jürgen54 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Schliesse mich dem an, kein biss.
Auffällig jedoch, auch in der Oste bei Nieder Ochtenhausen tut sich die Nutria breit.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Aalbubi (1. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Heute gabs nur Kaulbarsche und nen Flussbarsch bei mir. Die Kaulbarsche sind ne verdammte Plage.


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ich war von 20-23 Uhr, ne Brasse und noch einige Bisse aber aal wollte nicht.

   WT:   13 grad 

Köder:  Tauwurm


----------



## ATRiot01 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

19°°-0°° am Rhein, Ein 60+ Aal und 7 Brassen, und viele Bisse die nichts brachten. Ich nehme mal an das waren Rotaugen oder kleine Brassen, die Grundeln schlafen bei uns zum Glück nachts immer noch.


----------



## zokker (2. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Von 19 bis 00 Uhr. 
Flacher Torfstich. 
WT 15 Grad. 
Auf Wurm nur Kleinkram. Auf Fisch nicht 1 Biss. 
Bestes Aalwetter.


----------



## ATRiot01 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Eigentlich schon seltsam die letzten Tage(Nächte) lief bei mir echt wenig..ein 86er aus dem Vereinssse, und der 60+ heute am Rhein. Bei insgesamt 7 Ansitzen bei wirklich absolut genialem Aalwetter...warme Nächte, wenig bis kein Wind, stark bewölkt..da hätte mehr gehen müssen.
Hoffe das wird noch....


----------



## Alex76 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



ATRiot01 schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon seltsam die letzten Tage(Nächte) lief bei mir echt wenig..ein 86er aus dem Vereinssse, und der 60+ heute am Rhein. Bei insgesamt 7 Ansitzen bei wirklich absolut genialem Aalwetter...warme Nächte, wenig bis kein Wind, stark bewölkt..da hätte mehr gehen müssen.
> Hoffe das wird noch....



Also ich finde das für den März eine mehr als beachtliche Ausbeute |kopfkrat


----------



## LOCHI (2. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ich konnte in zwei Nächten 2 Schleicher überlisten 65&71cm auf tauwurm. Der grössere kam heute morgen 4 Uhr.


----------



## ATRiot01 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Alex76 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das für den März eine mehr als beachtliche Ausbeute |kopfkrat



Ja klar die letzten Jahre hatte ich im März meist nichtmal ans Aalangeln gedacht. Nur haben wir dieses Jahr Bedingungen wie sonst im Mai, da hätte ich mit aktiveren Schleichern gerechnet.
Naja nun beginnt der April, für mich einer der besten Aalmonate..da sollten dann selbst die Schlängler wach werden die auf den Kalender gucken :g


----------



## aalpietscher (2. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ich finde das auch nicht schlecht |kopfkrat|supergri

Ich versuche jedes jahr früh aale zu fangen aber meistens klappt es nicht so 

Is halt schwierig die schleicher zu finden in unserem weitläufigen Gebiet. 

Da weiß man gar nicht wo man suchen soll....überall altarme und torfstiche und gräben...

Aber ich bleibe am Ball. ..Vielleicht starte ich morgen abend nochmal. 

Gruß. ..#h


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Mein Einsatz war durchaus erfolgreich. Es gab zwar untypischer Weise keine richtige Beißphase, aber verteilt über die ganze Nacht kam immer wieder Mal ein Run. Die Aale waren bis auf einen sehr träge beim Biss und haben, teilweise leider mit Erfolg, in den Steinen gehangen. Unterm Strich sind es 5 Stück, geworden. Einer ist mir beim Wasser wechseln noch abhanden gekommen. Ein paar Steinfische und Fehlbisse gab es auch noch. Die Bisse kämmen zwischen 21:30 bis morgens um 5:00. Die 4 mitgenommenen Aale waren zwischen 63 und 75cm.


----------



## Aalbubi (2. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Glückwunsch an die Fänger!

@Aalzheimer: Deine Methoden unterscheiden sich grundsätzlich bestimmt nicht von anderen Anglern, aber bestimmt gibt es da die ein oder andere Feinheit bei dir. Bei deinen Fängen werde ich echt neidisch. Magst du uns vielleicht ein oder zwei Staatsgeheimnisse erzählen? :k
Welche Hakengröße benutzt du zurzeit?  

Heute geht es wieder los

MfG und allen krumme Ruten!


----------



## Hering 58 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Petri an die Fänger!#6


----------



## harbec (2. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

... ein dickes Petri für die tollen Aale!


----------



## jaunty_irl (3. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ich sitze wieder da. 
Vor 10 minuten biss ein 55+ döbel.
Auf den aal warte ich noch.
Die bedingungen sind besser denn je. Bin sehr zuversichtlich.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael.S (3. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Heute mal kurz mit der Posenrute und Tauwurm angesessen , es ist merklich abgekühlt , einige Bisse und ein Barsch gefangen , irgendwie liegt mir das Posenangeln auch nicht , morgen werde ich es mal mit Caroliner Rig und Tauwurm versuchen , vieleicht geht da ja auch ein Aal ran wenn ich die Montage etwas liegen lasse


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an die Fänger!
> 
> @Aalzheimer: Deine Methoden unterscheiden sich grundsätzlich bestimmt nicht von anderen Anglern, aber bestimmt gibt es da die ein oder andere Feinheit bei dir. Bei deinen Fängen werde ich echt neidisch. Magst du uns vielleicht ein oder zwei Staatsgeheimnisse erzählen? :k
> Welche Hakengröße benutzt du zurzeit?



Das ist so einfach nicht zu beantworten. Manchmal verstehe ich es selber nicht. Am Samstag waren 3 Kumpels mit die ganze Nacht am Wasser, und alle drei sind nicht nur leer ausgegangen, sondern hatten auch keine Bisse. Warum? Schwierige Frage. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich mich seit vielen Jahren mit der Aalangelei beschäftige, und sicherlich einiges an Erfahrung habe. Aber zumindest auf einen der 3 Kumpels trifft das auch zu. Wir verbringen zusammen sehr viel Zeit am Wasser. Trotzdem erlebe ich so etwas hâufiger. Das wichtigste vorab, du musst deine Gewässer kennen. Wie bereits beschrieben bin ich ein Kanal Angler. Meine Gewässer sind der MLK und DEK. Obwohl beide ineinander übergehen, sind Montagen und Köderwahl unterschiedlich. Die Tatwaffe bleibt gleich, die Stellfischrute. An einem normalen Abend wird man gegenüber dem Grundangler erhebliche Vorteile haben. Viele unterschätzen die Möglichkeit der punktgenauen Köderpräsentation in Verbindung mit der Feinheit der Pose. Das funktioniert ebenso auch im Fließgewässer. Grundsätzlich fische ich so fein wie möglich jedoch auch so grob wie nötig. Da z.B. im mlk keine richtige Steinpackung vorhanden ist, wähle ich kleinere Haken an max 0,25mm Vorfach. Auch die Köder sind kleiner. Am DEK aufgrund der Steinschüttung dann eher 0,30mm mit teilweise 2 ganzen Tauwürmern. wenn dann richtig gelotet wird, und bitte nehmt euch zeit dafür, dann klappt es. Wenn es das das gewässer zulässt, kann jede methode den zielfisch bringen. wenn man aber sorgfältig ist, und von seiner methode überzeugt ist, wird man fangen. Es gibt glaube ich kein Allheilsrezept. Eines kann ich Euch aber sicher sagen, und viele Testphasen haben es bewiesen, finger weg von gekauften Würmern und sämtlichen Lockstoffen.


----------



## yukonjack (3. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das ist so einfach nicht zu beantworten Eines kann ich Euch aber sicher sagen, und viele Testphasen haben es bewiesen, finger weg von gekauften Würmern und sämtlichen Lockstoffen.



da würd ich gerne mehr drüber wissen........


----------



## aalpietscher (4. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ich komme grade vom Wasser. War etwas spät dran und bin dann an meinem Bootsschuppen sitzen geblieben....eigentlich auch ein optimales gewässer , ein flacher ca 50-100cm tiefer kanal an der Peene.

Heute nochmal Temperatur gemessen und im Gegensatz zu Freitag haben wir schon wieder 1,5 grad verloren,nur noch 10 Grad. 

Der erste aal der Saison blieb mir verwehrt aber ich konnte 1 Barsch , 1 kaulbarsch, 1 Güster und zwei wunderschöne schleie von 45 und 50cm überlisten. 

Hatte noch reichlich bisse aber nix halbes und nix ganzes|uhoh:

Dank den zwei schönen schleien habe ich den abend für erfolgreich abgehakt und bin nicht enttäuscht nach hause.

Vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten ansitz aber ich glaube ich warte noch auf ein paar warme tage .

Gruß. ...#h


----------



## ATRiot01 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Wieder kein Aal am Rhein, war auch weit kühler als vorgestern....und viel heller so ohne Wolken.
Dafür sammelten sich die Rotaugen in unser auserkorenen Buhne, mein Neffe fing etliche beim Versuch eine Grundel zu stippen, das Grösste war geniale 43 cm und hat damit meinen PB um einen cm überboten -.-^^
Der Hammer waren allerdings 2 Barsche von 41 und 47cm die in der Dämmerung bissen. Solche Kaliber kenn ich sonst nur vom Wobbeln.....
Und noch scheinen auch die Grundeln sehr wenig Aktivität zu zeigen zumindest waren die Rotaugen immer schneller an der Made, im Sommer ist es fast unmöglich mal eines zu fangen....


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



yukonjack schrieb:


> da würd ich gerne mehr drüber wissen........




 Ich habe in den letzte Jahren speziell und auch über den Zeitraum eines kompletten Jahres die Fangquoten mit gekauften Würmern (Egal Welche), mit gedopten Würmern (z.B. Aalmagnet) und natürlichen selbst gesuchten Würmern (Tau-, Regen- oder Mist/Kompostwurm) verglichen. Die Fangzahlen sprechen Bände. Es gab Abende an der ich nur auf der Rute mit dem natürlichen Wurm gefangen habe, Die anderen beiden Ruten waren tot. Nach erfolgtem Köderwechsel gingen auch diese Ruten. Lockstoffe haben nur Geld gekostet, und die Fangzahlen keines Wegs im direkten vergleich zum ungedopten Wurm verbessert. Eher Gegenteilig. 

 Somit suche ich seit Jahren meine Würmer selber. Und sicherlich ist es im Sommer nicht immer einfach, des Nachts Tauwürmer zu finden. Sollte ich in die Verlegenheit kommen, und mir welche kaufen müssen, so lasse ich diese mindestens 1 Woche in normalem Mutterboden oder noch besser im Boden, welchen ich am Gewässer entnommen habe, laufen.


----------



## Aalbubi (4. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Danke Aalzheimer für die Tipps und Infos!


----------



## Roter Piranha (5. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Heute mal kurz mit der Posenrute und Tauwurm angesessen , es ist merklich abgekühlt , einige Bisse und ein Barsch gefangen , irgendwie liegt mir das Posenangeln auch nicht , morgen werde ich es mal mit Caroliner Rig und Tauwurm versuchen , vieleicht geht da ja auch ein Aal ran wenn ich die Montage etwas liegen lasse



Moin Michael. Hast du ortsausgang otterndorf/osterbruch geangelt ? Da saß 1 angler in der Kurve.


----------



## Michael.S (5. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Roter Piranha schrieb:


> Moin Michael. Hast du ortsausgang otterndorf/osterbruch geangelt ? Da saß 1 angler in der Kurve.



Nein Philosophenweg rein da ist eine schöne Stelle , da steht auch eine Bank , Stück weiter ist ein Steg auf dem sich auch gut Angeln läßt , hat auch gut gebissen aber es war mir dann doch zu kalt zum Ansitzen


----------



## Roter Piranha (5. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ja die Stelle kenne ich. Schön tief da.


----------



## inextremo6 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Gratulation Aalzheimer,
schoene Aale..!
Den Tip, mit den natürlichen Würmern werde ich auf jeden Fall beherzigen,ist jedenfalls n Versuch wert.
Habe auch schon alle moegl. Lockstoffe probiert, konnte aber keine Verbeserung erkennen,a. andere schwoeren eben drauf.
Ob ein Fischer auch Lockstoffe verwendet?? Immerhin lebt er von seinen Fang und über n fetten Profit freut sich doch jeder.
Mein erster Ansitz endete am Samstag/So  katastrophal, musste um 02:00 abbrechen, nachdem das Boot knöcheltief voll mit Wasser stand.
Außer Megaploetzen und etliche Zwergquappen war bis dahin nichts zu holen.
Was solls, auf ein neues!!!!


----------



## harbec (5. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

... war gestern von 19-22 Uhr an der Trave zwischen Hamberge
und OD auf Aal unterwegs. Kein Biss und keine weiteren
Erkenntnisse, alles versucht!


----------



## bootszander (7. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Hallo und was sagt uns das? Einfach ein kleines rotauge usw. fangen und ein stückchen auf den haken.


----------



## Zander Jonny (7. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ich werde wohl Sonntag nochmal gehen, wenn sich das Wasser nicht wieder deutlich abgekühlt hat.


----------



## jaunty_irl (8. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Der anfang ist gemacht! Stolze 82cm hatte der erste spitzkopf des jahres! Yeah!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nostradamus (8. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

hi,

was meint ihr, lohnt es sich schon? 

Fluß: eder (unterhalb des edersees)
breite: 40 m

Danke

mario


----------



## zokker (8. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



jaunty_irl schrieb:


> Der anfang ist gemacht! Stolze 82cm hatte der erste spitzkopf des jahres! Yeah!



Fettes Petri,das ja mal ein Brocken.#6



nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> was meint ihr, lohnt es sich schon?
> 
> ...



Versuch mach Kluch.|kopfkrat

Angeln gehen lohnt immer.


----------



## kridkram (8. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich habe in den letzte Jahren speziell und auch über den Zeitraum eines kompletten Jahres die Fangquoten mit gekauften Würmern (Egal Welche), mit gedopten Würmern (z.B. Aalmagnet) und natürlichen selbst gesuchten Würmern (Tau-, Regen- oder Mist/Kompostwurm) verglichen. Die Fangzahlen sprechen Bände. Es gab Abende an der ich nur auf der Rute mit dem natürlichen Wurm gefangen habe, Die anderen beiden Ruten waren tot. Nach erfolgtem Köderwechsel gingen auch diese Ruten. Lockstoffe haben nur Geld gekostet, und die Fangzahlen keines Wegs im direkten vergleich zum ungedopten Wurm verbessert. Eher Gegenteilig.
> 
> Somit suche ich seit Jahren meine Würmer selber. Und sicherlich ist es im Sommer nicht immer einfach, des Nachts Tauwürmer zu finden. Sollte ich in die Verlegenheit kommen, und mir welche kaufen müssen, so lasse ich diese mindestens 1 Woche in normalem Mutterboden oder noch besser im Boden, welchen ich am Gewässer entnommen habe, laufen.



hallo,

da kann ich alzheimer nur recht geben. ich angle nun schon stolze 40 jahre, kunststück hab mit 9 angefangen, aber auf aal war immer absolut faszinierend für mich. als ich mit meinem vater als kind immer zum nachtangeln bin, total aufregend und spannung pur!
wurm war immer die erste wahl, bei der art würmer geht es schon los. da ich selbst komposter habe, sind die würmer daraus immer mit, tauwürmer fange ich mir meist an regenreichen tagen/nächten auf vorrat. wenn man sie häufig durch kontrolliert und ein gefäss mit ausreichend erde hat, sowie einen kühlen platz, halten die sich ziemlich lange. ich nehme auch immer wieder den ganz normalen blassen regenwurm und fange damit auch. allerdings kommt er nur beim tagesansitz zum einsatz, weil man den doch häufig wechseln muss.
jetzt im frühjahr habe ich immer eine rute mit maden bestückt, manchmal beide und habe damit gute erfahrungen gemacht, 6er /8er haken und paar drauf, das funzt fast immer.
da ich ja im osten wohne, gabs früher keine angelköder zu kaufen, nach der wende hab ich es mir viele jahre einfach gemacht und auch würmer gekauft, egal ob tauwurm oder dendrobena, auf dauer können sie mit den natürlichen nicht mithalten, ist aber ,,meine" erfahrung. das gleiche ist bei lockstoff, habe keine verbesserung festgestellt. ich denke sogar das man auf aal damit eher die fische vertreibt, warum? wenn man weiss wie empfindlich der geruchssinn ist, gehe ich davon aus das man einen beträufelten, beschmierten, eingelegten.....wie auch immer köder, schon zu stark dosiert hat. das einzige was ich noch in der richtung mache, ich prepariere ein gefäss mit öl aus ölsardinen und halte da paar würmer drin. die haben mir schon manchmal noch nen biss gebracht wenn sonst nix ging! oder man zieht wurmstücke auf, das gibt auch mehr duft ab, laugt aber auch schneller aus.
so ab dem zeitpunkt wenn die frische brut da ist, hab ich auch immer einer damit bestückt, auch wenn die nur 5cm sind, es muss halt der haken/schnur dazu passen. und wenn ich keine kleinen erwische, dann schneide ich stücke und mache da oft nen fisch/wurm cocktail fertig. das hat den vorteil, das auch immer mal ein zander drauf geht, ist schlieslich auch ein netter beifang!!!
jetzt komm ich zu meinem geheimnis, ich füttere so ab mai eine versteckte stelle möglichst ungesehen an, bis oktober mache ich das immer wieder in unterschiedlichen zeitabständen, wie es gerade passt. dort fange ich dann zu 90% meine aale. allerdings will ich auch nicht die ganz grossen, bis so 70cm sind sie mir am liebsten, grössere kann ich schlecht halten und die flutschen aus, es sei denn wir wollen mal aal in dillsauce essen, aber nich geräuchert, ist uns zu fett.

morgen will ich meinen ersten versuch starten, bin gespannt wie bolle?!|kopfkrat|wavey:


----------



## aalpietscher (8. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Petri zur fetten schlange#6

Gestern der 4 ansitz und mit dem ersten aal wollte es wieder nicht klappen#c


Kaulbarsche ohne ende gestern,sobald der wurm um wasser war,tanzte die pose.

Eine 45er schleie war das einzige erwähnenswerte.

Auf fetzen auch keinen zupper. 

Gruß. ...|wavey:


----------



## Slick (8. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Petri@all

Bei mir gabs gestern nur Grundeln.


----------



## Zander Jonny (8. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



aalpietscher schrieb:


> Petri zur fetten schlange#6
> 
> Gestern der 4 ansitz und mit dem ersten aal wollte es wieder nicht klappen#c
> 
> ...



Dann vielleicht mal ein kleinen Kaulbarsch als Köder auf einer Rute


----------



## jaunty_irl (8. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Danke!  werde die tage weitere sessions abhalten. Kann nur noch besser werden ab jetzt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zmann (8. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

@Kridkram

Mit was Fütterst du an deiner Aalstelle an?

Gruß!


----------



## kridkram (8. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ist ein bunter Mix und ne Frage was ich gerade da habe.
Also wurmstücke, Fischstücken, Leber, gefrorene Maden, tiefkühlshrimps
Das ist so das Hauptfutter.


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Gestern von 20-23:30 Uhr mit Tauwurm, nichts.
Ich bleibe dran bald klappt es mit dem aal.


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Hat Vollmond ein großen Einfluss auf die aalerei ?


----------



## zokker (9. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ja ... allerdings nicht immer negativ.


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ok, ich werde es wohl heute wieder probieren.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Also ich war am Wochenende zweimal unterwegs. Am Freitagabend lief es im DEK eher zäh. Zwei frühe und gute Aale haben mir den Abend gerettet. Nach 21:15 kam nur noch ein kleiner dazu. Gestern Abend dann noch kurz entschlossen zum MLK. Bis 23:00 Uhr gab es 4 schöne Schlangen zwischen 55 und 65cm. Da fiel das Arbeiten heute morgen gar nicht so schwer.


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Petri Aalzheimer #6

Ich war am Wochenende auch zwei mal, und zwei mal Schneider |gr:


----------



## Aalbubi (11. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Der Mondkalender sagt heute ein definitives nein, aber es soll heute Abend bewölkt sein. Mal schauen wie sich das Wetter heute entwickelt.


----------



## bootszander (11. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Bei vollmond sehr nah am ufer und mit schwimmer nicht auf grund, war immer meine taktik am fluss. Auch flache sandbänke.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Der Karfreitag brachte zwei schöne Aale. Der größere hat 79cm. Insgesamt relativ ruhig aber schon in Ordnung. Viele Bisse gingen sofort in die Steine.


----------



## dimak (15. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Petri, ich werde es heute versuchen!


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



dimak schrieb:


> Petri, ich werde es heute versuchen!



Dann lass dich nicht wegwehen und viel Glück


----------



## zokker (16. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Bei uns (MSE) lag heute Morgen rund 5cm Schnee.
Wasser ist wieder gut unter 10°C.

Und hatte schon ernsthaft drüber nachgedacht Sommerreifen drauf zu machen.#d


----------



## Oaktree (16. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Darf man mal Fragen wie zu dieser frühen Jahreszeit beködert wird?


----------



## zokker (16. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Oaktree schrieb:


> Darf man mal Fragen wie zu dieser frühen Jahreszeit beködert wird?



Wasser beobachten. 

Wenn viel, normale Aktivität ist: normal große Köder, also 1-2 Tauwürmer oder Köfis bis 12cm.

Wenn, still ruht der See: kleine Würmer, max halbe Tauwürmer oder kleine Fischfetzen. Eventuell kleinere Haken nehmen. 

Aber ... jedes Gewässer ist verschieden ...


----------



## aalpietscher (19. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ich habe mal die wassertemperatur gemessen|evil:

Von 11,5 grad vor 3 Wochen sind jetzt nur noch 7 grad übrig #d

Dann geht das warten  wieder von vorne los:c

Heute früh lag sogar 1-2 cm Schnee #q


Gruß. ...#h


----------



## zokker (19. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ist jedes Jahr das Selbe. 
Wenn die Kältewelle jetzt aber durch ist, geht es los.


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Nicht aufgeben. Bevor ich mich am Samstag für eine Woche nach Langeland verdrücke, musste ich es gestern einfach noch einmal probieren. Um 21 Uhr waren die Ruten drin und dick eingemummelt könnte ich bis 22:30 Uhr zwei Bisse und 2 Aale verzeichnen. Die zogen sogar Recht fix ab. Hatte leider kein Thermometer mit. Aber getreu dem Motto wer nicht geht fängt nicht hat es sich gelohnt. Habe dann noch bis 23:15 versucht. Kam aber nix mehr. Da heute die Arbeit ruft habe ich mich dann ins warme Bett begeben. Abgedüst bin ich bin 1 Grad Aussentemperatur.


----------



## Kami One (20. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Petri zu den Aalen. Hatte in den letzten Wochen auch schon ein paar Versuche unternommen, doch leider keinen Aal erwischen können.


----------



## Paxcom (20. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Am Samstag waren wir am Fluss. 9 Grad gerade mal. Bis 01.00 Uhr zwei schöne Karpfen aber kein Aal.


----------



## Mozartkugel (20. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

der Kälteeinbruch in den letzten Tagen war schon mies, es hat bei uns sogar geschneit.


----------



## nemesis45 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Nach einigen Nullnummern dieses jahr, konnte ich Gestern meine ersten 2 Aale landen Leider war der erste weit untermassig aber der 2te war gut....61cm! Heute abend gehts am Kanal, mal sehen was da geht


----------



## Amstaff (21. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Bei mir ist es jetzt versuch nummer 4, mal gucken was heut so geht.


----------



## zokker (21. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Na dann, Petri.

Was sagt die Wassertemperatur?


----------



## Amstaff (22. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

10°C aber ausser nen paar Barsche ging mal wieder nix in OHV.


----------



## Amstaff (22. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Letzter Versuch, dann geh ich erst wieder mitte Mai!


----------



## harbec (22. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Amstaff schrieb:


> Letzter Versuch, dann geh ich erst wieder mitte Mai!



... so liebe ich das Aalangeln.
Mucke und Bierkiste dabei!


----------



## thomas1 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Aale essen ist nicht schwer   , fangen dagegen sehr :m:m


----------



## angelarne (27. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Hey! Petri zu den tollen Aalfängen bis jetzt. Ich habe diese Saison vor, mal gezielter zwei Köder auf Aal gegeneinander zu testen. Da ich eine dendrobenazucht besitze, würde ich mal versuchen, damit gezielt auf Aal zu angeln. Sonst war der tauwurm immer meine erste Wahl.

Aber was sind eure Vermutungen, welcher Köder besser läuft? Die dendros riechen auf jeden Fall stärker....Vielleicht spricht das die Aale an.....bin gespannt. Kommende Woche geht's los. Ich kann die Köder am still und fließgewässer gegenangeln.


----------



## exil-dithschi (27. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

ich bin ja ein freund von selbst gesammelten würmern und frisch gefangenen köderfischen.


----------



## Amstaff (28. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ich sitze natürlich wieder am Wasser und nix geht
Aalzheimer, ich glaube ich muss mal bei dir vorbeikommen und mir zeigen lassen wo und wie das aalangeln geht


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Amstaff schrieb:


> Ich sitze natürlich wieder am Wasser und nix geht��
> Aalzheimer, ich glaube ich muss mal bei dir vorbeikommen und mir zeigen lassen wo und wie das aalangeln geht��



Auf das wie wird es wohl nicht weiter ankommen, ich denke Aalzheimer hat einen sehr guten aal bestand in seinem Gewässer


----------



## Amstaff (28. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Das denke ich auch...


----------



## Angler2097 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Aber er weiss auch wie es geht  Das ist halt jahrelange Erfahrung.


----------



## Zander Jonny (29. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Aber er weiss auch wie es geht  Das ist halt jahrelange Erfahrung.



Sicherlich richtig, aber wenn ich in einem Gewässer mit einem weniger guten aal bestand Angel dann fange ich halt auch keine 6 oder mehr pro Nacht. Die meisten sind ja schon mit 2 Aalen pro Nacht gut bedient, aber es gibt halt auch Gewässer wo das eine weniger gute Ausbeute ist .
Deswegen kommt es denke ich gerade beim aal auf das wo an, und damit meine ich nicht die genaue  angelstelle sondern das Gewässer. Aber es ist schön zu sehen das es sowas gibt, und Aalzheimer seine geilen Bilder #6 ermutigen einen es vielleicht doch nochmal zu probieren obwohl die letzten 4 Nächte nichts ging :vik:


----------



## Slick (29. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Von Gestern .

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4661866&postcount=468


----------



## thomas1 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

die werra hat einen top aal bestand . aber die beissen nur zu einer bestimmten zeit so wie bei aalzheimer . bei ihm im frühjahr


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

@Amstaff, kannst du gerne machen. Hüte hier keine Geheimnisse. 

Gebe alles auch als Jugendwart immer an unsere Jungs weiter und zeige denen auch die Stellen. Was dann jeder daraus macht, ist ihm selbst überlassen. Der MLK und der DEK bei uns haben grundsätzlich einen sehr guten bestand. Aber auch ich bin immer zufrieden, wenn es 1 oder 2 Aale gibt. Das ist auch hier keine Selbstverständlichkeit, und nicht jeder der loszieht fängt Aale wenn er die Sache nicht richtig anpackt. Wir angeln auch häufiger im Münsteraner Raum im DEK auf Aale. Da jammern alle über die schlechten Fänge. Warum, das weiß Ich nicht. Von unserer Gruppe haben wir in diesem Jahr dort 4 mal angesessen und es gab 16 wirklich gute Aale. Aber grundsätzlich lässt sich das nicht immer alles verallgemeinern und nicht an jedem Gewässer greifen identische Methoden. Das muss man sich erarbeiten. Wer zum Wasser fährt, sich an leicht zugänglichen Stellen setzt, und dann die Grundbleie mit dicken Haken und Würmern ins Wasser trümmert, wird wahrscheinlich am Ende des Jahres wesentlich schlechter da stehen, als jemand der sich mit Methoden ans Gewässer anpasst und bereit ist, auch mal ein paar Meter zu laufen um sich einen nicht hoch frequentierten Angelplatz auszusuchen. Hat jemand aber einen See, wo im Jahr nur ein paar Aale gefangen werden, weil einfach kein Bestand da ist, wird dann auch der "Experte" keine Wunder bewirken können. Und manchmal kommt dann einfach noch Glück dazu. Wenn ich mit meinen Kollegen hier losziehe, unterstelle ich allen eine genaue Kenntnis über die Art und Weise der Fischerei, trotzdem schaut mal einer in die Röhre, während der oder die anderen Fangen, und das, bei gleichen Methoden und zum Teil ködern. So ist halt angeln.


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Slick schrieb:


> Von Gestern .
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4661866&postcount=468



Hey Slick, Petri#6

Lief denn da dann auch was auf den Stellfischruten, oder kamen die Burschen auf Feeder?


----------



## paulbarsch (30. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

@ Aalzheimer,
Das ist bei uns an der Treene genau so, wie bei dir!
Und wenn man dann mal fängt( oder mehr fängt, als andere)
Kommt Neid und dummer Sprüche!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Slick (30. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Petri Dank Aalzheimer,

waren alle auf Feeder.

war gestern noch mal los,aber hatte nur einen gescheiten Biss(Feeder) denn ich versemmelt habe,weil ich nur am Köder bestücken war(Grundelinvasion).#q#q#q

An der Stellfisch hatte ich am Ende(Wurm ruck zug weg) 6-7 cm Köderfische dran,welche sich die Grundeln reingezogen haben.

Eine nach der anderen.

Ich habs noch nicht aufgegeben.

Stellfischrute mit Vibrationsbissanzeiger









Grüße


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Hi Slick,


Täuscht das auf dem Foto oder lässt du deine Posen aus dem Wasser stehen?
Fände ich eine komische Vorgehensweise. Meine Ruten stehen sehr flach über dem Wasser und die feine genau austarierte Pose signalisiert den Biss ganz normal. Eventuell bei über Nacht verbleib mit untergelegten Funkbissanzeiger (Delkim, wegen dem Vibrationssensor). Dazu ist die Schnur nur leicht unter einem Gummi geclipt, so dass der aal (Fisch) beim Biss sofort abziehen kann. Die Catana  ist sehr weich, und würde in dem Winkel sehr viel widerstand bieten. Es sei denn du setzt auf den Selbsthakeffekt wie bei einer Grundangel? Das entspricht dann aber nicht dem Sinn einer Stellfischrute.


----------



## Slick (30. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Hi Aalzheimer,

die Rute war noch im Aufbau,daher die Pose außer Wasser usw..

Danke für die Tipps.

Die Rute gefällt mir auch nicht,aber ich angle sie so lange bis ich im Baum mal hängen bleibe.

Habe schon 2x Balzer MK IM8 Stellfisch Monster als Reserve.


Grüße


----------



## Amstaff (30. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Was ist das?
Grundel?
Hat an jeder kieme komische Stacheln...


----------



## jaunty_irl (30. April 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Schmerle vieleicht?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Amstaff schrieb:


> Hat an jeder kieme komische Stacheln...



Diese Beschreibung trifft, zusammen mit der Größe und Färbung vom gezegten Bild nur auf einen Fsch zu.

Schmerle


----------



## Amstaff (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Danke!


----------



## Aalbubi (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Gestern einen Kaulbarsch gefangen. Bedingungen waren perfekt. Also lag es an mir.


----------



## Michael.S (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Gestern einen Kaulbarsch gefangen. Bedingungen waren perfekt. Also lag es an mir.



Oder an den Kaulbarschen , die sind meist schneller am Köder als die Aale , ist zumindest bei mir immer der Fall |supergri


----------



## Red Dog (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Samstag gab es bei mir die ersten Aale des Jahres. Gefangen am Rhein zwischen Düsseldorf und Leverkusen an klassischer Grundmontage.
Ein schöner 70cm und knapp 1kg schwerer ging mir auf KöFi (Grundel) und ein 30cm kleiner (schwimmt wieder) auf Tauwurm.


----------



## pendejo (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ich war Samstag und Sonntag am Rhein bei Köln. An beiden Tagen gab es jeweils einen Aal. Beide waren ziemlich exakt 50cm und bissen beide gegen 22 Uhr.

Wenn sie bei mir maßig sind, leider meistens nur ganz knapp. Ich fange selten größere Exemplare. Letztes Jahr gab es einmal nen 73er, aber etliche 50er, 51er, 52er und halt die noch kleineren Schniepel.

Montage / Köder ist eigentlich immer Durchlaufblei auf Grund, 2er Wurmhaken und halber Tauwurm aufgezogen. Werfe meistens 2-3m von der Steinschüttung der Buhne entfernt, eher Richtung Hauptstrom, als Ufer.

Irgendwelche Ideen, wie ich zu größeren Aalen komme?


----------



## wobbler68 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Kleiner Köfi ,so 3-6 cm oder ein Fischstück(zurecht scheiden) in der Größe.
Grade so groß das ein Aal den Happs auf einmal reinziehen kann.:q

Und mal eine Rute einfach mal an einer anderen stelle platzieren.Was anderes als nicht zu fangen,kann nicht passieren.

Da wo sich Köfis aufhalten sollte der Köder hin.
Kraut,Schilf und auch ruhige Zonen sind einen Wurf wert.
Leuchte mal Nachts mit der Taschenlampe ins Wasser.
Da ist ganz nah am Ufer, alles voller Leben.
Junge Fischbrut,Krebse usw. alles Leckerbissen die Aale anziehen und das wissen auch die größeren aus Erfahrung.
Und da sollte ein schmackhafter Happen mit Haken auch angeboten werden.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Diese Beschreibung trifft, zusammen mit der Größe und Färbung vom gezegten Bild nur auf einen Fsch zu.
> 
> Schmerle



Falsch.....die Barteln fehlen...es ist ein Steinbeißer...

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steinbei%C3%9Fer_(Fisch)

 Hatte ich selbst im Aquarium die Dinger, sehen klasse aus.


----------



## Mozartkugel (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



pendejo schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Ideen, wie ich zu größeren Aalen komme?



kleiner frischer Köderfisch.


----------



## börnie (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wir angeln auch häufiger im Münsteraner Raum im DEK auf Aale. Da jammern alle über die schlechten Fänge. Warum, das weiß Ich nicht. Von unserer Gruppe haben wir in diesem Jahr dort 4 mal angesessen und es gab 16 wirklich gute Aale.
> .



...das ist eins der besten Aal-Reviere in NRW und wer dort rummjammert, dass sind eigentlich immer die gleichen. Diejenigen die mit Nikotinfinger ihre Köder aufziehen oder ständig mit ihren Funzeln aufs Wasser leuchten usw..
Insgesamt ist Kanal-Aal-Angeln doch sehr einfach gestrickt. Es gibt einen sehr guten Bestand und wenn man 1-2 Methoden sauber praktiziert, dann geht man auch SEHR selten als Schneider nach Hause.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Falsch.....die Barteln fehlen...es ist ein Steinbeißer...
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steinbei%C3%9Fer_(Fisch)
> 
> Hatte ich selbst im Aquarium die Dinger, sehen klasse aus.




Barteln hat auch der Steinbeißer.
Sieht man auf dem Bild halt nicht, beide gehören zu den Cobitoidea.


----------



## karpspezi (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

moin jungs gestern habe ich in vorpommern meine aalsaison begonnen .leider voll abgeschneidert,nicht einen biss weder auf wurm noch auf köfi.einfach noch zu kalt.kommendes we starte ich dann wieder durch.#:


----------



## porscher (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

am samstag gabs bei mir einen untermaßigen am mlk


----------



## eiswerner (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Zur Zeit ists zu Kalt da laufen die Aale nicht, aber es wird bestimmt mal wieder Warm dann wird Zugeschlagen.:m


----------



## Red Dog (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Hatten am Samstag einen untermaßigen am Rhein. Sonst nur zaghaftes knabbern an den Würmern 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## aalpietscher (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Bei mir am Samstag. ...Auch in Vorpommern. ...Gab es beim 8ten versuch wieder keinen Aal. 

Wasser hatte 10 grad , schön bewölkt und auch recht angenehme Temperatur aber was solls. ...

Gruß. ...|wavey:


----------



## pendejo (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Samstag einen 52er. Sonntag einen 56er.

Beides am Rhein bei Neuwied. Paar versemmelte Bisse waren auch noch dabei. Sonntag war es dabei ordentlich am regnen und stürmen. Aale liefen trotzdem, nicht nur bei mir.


----------



## paulbarsch (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ein Aal pro Abend? Dann lief er doch nicht! 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## pendejo (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Kann man sehen wie man will. Wir waren zu zweit und nur 1,5 Std im Dunkeln am Wasser, weil wir Montag beide arbeiten mussten. In der Zeit gab es neben meinem Aal noch einen 70er und 3 versemmelte, aber ordentliche Bisse.

Wir waren auf jeden Fall zufrieden.


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



paulbarsch schrieb:


> Ein Aal pro Abend? Dann lief er doch nicht!
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Wieviel aale muss man denn fangen, bis man sagen kann er läuft ?


----------



## Murphy1989 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Hey Leute,

 ich hab mal ne Frage und zwar was für eine Montage nutzt ihr beim Aal angeln?
 Also ich habe immer das Problem das wenn ich mit Köfi auf Grund angel des öffteren schon einen Hecht dran hatte der mir kurz vor Land abgerissen ist. Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das in Zukunft umgehen kann? Also ein Hecht darf gerne beißen aber was für ein Vorfach wäre das beste? Reicht ein Fluorcabon?


----------



## Mozartkugel (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Stahlvorfach


----------



## Murphy1989 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Mit Stahlvorfach auf Aal? :-/


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Murphy1989 schrieb:


> Mit Stahlvorfach auf Aal? :-/



Und warum nicht ?
Überprüf mal dein Monovorfach nachdem du einen (dickeren) Aal gefangen hast. Wirst mit Sicherheit feststellen, daß es zumindest aufgerauht ist.
Ein ordentlicher Raubaal stört sich an einem dünnen, mehrfädigen Stahlvorfach überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Purist (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Murphy1989 schrieb:


> Mit Stahlvorfach auf Aal? :-/



Klar, warum denn nicht? Es gibt sonst nichts, was Hechtzähnen dauerhaft standhält und bei Aalen für keine größeren Probleme sorgt. 

Würdest du sagen, dass du auf Zander und Aal angelst, sieht das natürlich anders aus, bei häufigen Hechtbissen ist's allerdings angebracht.


----------



## wobbler68 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Hallo

Wenn Hechte beim Aal angeln vorkommen ,ist das einzige Vorfach aus Stahl was bei mir zum Einsatz kommt.
Wenn weiter auf Aal ,so kommt* 7X7 Stahlvorfach in 5kg* zum Einsatz.


Ich habe das gleiche Problem bei unseren Vereinsteichen.
Deshalb biete ich einen kleinen Köfi ,so 3-6 cm oder ein Fischstück(zurecht scheiden) in der Größe(halber Tauwurm).
Grade so groß das ein Aal den Happs auf einmal reinziehen kann.
Da habe ich dann min 0,35mm mono oder Hardmono mit 1-4 er Einzelhaken.


Damit habe ich noch keinen Hecht beim Aal Ansitz gefangen.
Meine Mitangler nutzen teilweise größere Köfis(10cm+).
Die haben oft Hechte(Beifang) Aale und jede menge Fehlbisse.

|kopfkrat

Die schauen nur auf meine winzigen Köfis,mit Pinkys gefangen,Maden sind zu groß.Und lachen.



Ich habe mit den Winzlingen fast keine Fehlbisse und zu 90% die meisten Aale.Und klein sind sie auch nicht.(60-ü80 cm).


----------



## Murphy1989 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Werde ich dann das nächste mal probieren.


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wenn Hechte beim Aal angeln vorkommen ,ist das einzige Vorfach aus Stahl was bei mir zum Einsatz kommt.
> Wenn weiter auf Aal ,so kommt* 7X7 Stahlvorfach in 5kg* zum Einsatz.
> ...



Wenn ein Hecht dein köfi findet wird er ihn fressen egal welche Größe er hat.


----------



## wobbler68 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Der Hecht riecht schlechter als der Aal.
Dafür sieht der Hecht deutlich besser als der Aal.
http://www.natur-lexikon.com/Texte/TP/001/00001-Aal/TP00001-Aal.html

Am Tage habe ich mit so kleinen Köfis beim Barschangeln,einige Hechte gefangen.
Spät Abends ,Nachts jedoch noch keine Hechte auf so kleine Köder.Die geben ja auch nicht so viel Geruch ab ,wie ein größerer Köfi. Der Hecht ist halt kein *"Spürhund sondern eher ein Adler".  *

Auf 1-2 Tauwürmer hingegen schon einige Hechte,was wohl an der Bewegung(seitenlinen Organ des Hechtes) der Würmer liegt.#c 

Das ein Hecht beißt ,kann man jedoch nie ganz ausschließen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Murphy1989 schrieb:


> Mit Stahlvorfach auf Aal? :-/



ja, natürlich. Wenn ich mit Köfi angle, dann immer mit Stahlvorfach... eben weil doch mal ein Hecht Interesse daran finden könnte.


----------



## Murphy1989 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> ja, natürlich. Wenn ich mit Köfi angle, dann immer mit Stahlvorfach... eben weil doch mal ein Hecht Interesse daran finden könnte.





Und denn aber mit einzelhaken? Oder kleinen Drilling?


----------



## Mozartkugel (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Einzelhaken


----------



## Purist (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Murphy1989 schrieb:


> Und denn aber mit einzelhaken? Oder kleinen Drilling?



Immer Einzelhaken. Wenn du neben Aal auch Zander fangen willst, ist Stahl nicht die erste Wahl. Ich denke aber, das sollte man je nach Gewässer entscheiden. Wo es viele Hechte gibt, die sich auch gerne in der Dämmerung an kleinen Köfis vergreifen, muss Stahl dran.


----------



## aalpietscher (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Letzte Nacht , die ganze Nacht, wieder nix zu holen. 

Beim nächsten Mal versuche ich es mal  direkt im Fluß und nicht im nebenarm.....kann nicht glauben daß noch nichts  geht.

Gruß #h


----------



## zokker (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



aalpietscher schrieb:


> Letzte Nacht , die ganze Nacht, wieder nix zu holen.
> 
> Beim nächsten Mal versuche ich es mal  direkt im Fluß und nicht im nebenarm.....kann nicht glauben daß noch nichts  geht.
> 
> Gruß #h


Na du machst mir ja Mut. Will WE auch angreifen. Muss ja langsam losgehen.


----------



## Amstaff (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Geht doch


----------



## Aalbubi (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Petri an die Fänger!
In 8 Tagen kann ich wieder losziehen. Die ersten 6 Aale wurden schon geräuchert. Mal gucken was auf Köfi gehen wird.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



zokker schrieb:


> Na du machst mir ja Mut. Will WE auch angreifen. Muss ja langsam losgehen.



Das hoffe ich auch schon ne Weile, allerdings war bis jetzt 4x tote Hose, nichtmal nen Anstandszupfer.
Probiert in 2 sehr kl. flachen Teichen, MLK und Elbe.

Entweder sie wollen bei uns wirklich noch nicht oder der Bestand ist derart bescheiden, das die Chancen sehr gering sind.#c
Ich tendiere für meine Region ja eher auf letzteres.


----------



## paulbarsch (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Also in der Treene wurden vor 3 Wochen mal weiche gefangen! Im Moment ist dort aber auch tote Hose! Erst der Kälteeinbruch und nun Vollmond! Heute vor einem Jahr genau, hätte ich 51 Aale! Dieses Jahr war ich noch nicht mal los.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Hier in Mittelfranken hatten wir vorige Woche lokale Hochwasser. Da wurden mehrere Dutzend Aale von den Jungs und Mädels gefangen, die eigentlich in den kleineren Flüsschen die Forellensaison beginnen wollten. 

Der Aal ist 'ne Zicke. Ich hatte im vergangenen Jahr bei 6 Nachtangeln nicht einen einzigen (obwohl vorhanden), dafür 3 Forellen, eine 53er Schleie, 2 Zander über 70 und 3 Waller um den Meter. Alles auf Tauwurm.


----------



## börnie (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

war gestern das erste mal los in diesem Jahr.
Zuerst habe ich am See die Temperaturen gecheckt und einer flachen Bucht knapp 15° gemessen. Viel Kleinfisch an der Oberfläche.
Hab mein halbes Rotauge dann in dieser Bucht ca. 10cm über dem Grund angeboten. Kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit dann ein heftiger Biss. 
Na ja, es war ein Ziehen und Zerren. In ca. 20m Entfernung hatte ich ihn dann an der Oberfläche und ich war mir ansich schon sicher. Aber irgendwie hat er dann den Ast von einem versunkenen Baum zu fassen bekommen. Bin dann los das Boot holen und hab versucht den Ast samt Aal aus dem Wasser zu ziehen. Dabei hat er dann das Vorfach durchgefetzt und ...weg war er #h !
Sehr ärgerlich - fängt nicht gut an dieses Jahr. 
Danach nichts mehr - 23°° eingepackt, viel Nebel, kein Wind, kein sichtbarer Mond


----------



## AnglerAllround (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Aufgrund dieses Themas habe ich mir auch mal einen Account erstellt  Tolle Sachen, die hier geschrieben werde. Wie dem auch sei, ich war gestern das erste Mal "richtig" auf Aal angeln. Habe mich in unserem Wohnort an eine kleine Au gesetzt und dort von 21 - 01 Uhr geangelt...
Tatsächlich konnte ich sogar zwei Schlängler überlisten .
Wassertemperatur war über Tag bei ca. 15 Grad, hab den Anfang dieses Jahr etwas verpennt |kopfkrat.
Geangelt habe ich mit einer einfachen Laufblei-Montage (Laufblei= 30Gramm) und einem 6er Aalhaken. Den ganzen Abend hatte ich ab und an mal einige kleinere Zupfer bzw. Bisse. Um ca. 23:30 kam dann der erste Fisch: ein Rotauge :g. Ich wollte um 0:30 schon aufgeben und habe mir gesagt: Ach bis 20 vor machste noch... Auf einmal habe ich dann einen schönen Biss und der erste Aal des Jahres war überlistet. Geschlagene 5 Minuten später wieder ein Biss und der 2te Aal folgte... Wie das manchmal so ist, ich war jedenfalls sehr froh + müde:q


----------



## börnie (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

na dann Petri zu den beiden Aalen


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Moin Aaljäger. Nachdem ich letzte Woche Freitag nach dem Dänemark Urlaub noch ohne Aal nach Hause musste (hatte zwar 4 im MLK gefangen, die waren aber alle so zwischen 45-48cm) habe ich Freitag Abend bei viel versprechenden Wetter dem DEK einen Besuch abgestattet. Kurzum, es passierte wenig. Kaum Bisse im Dunkeln (vorher ein paar Rotaugen und Grundeln). Eigentlich nur zwei vernünftige läufe bis um halb zwei. Einer in die Steine und der andere war immerhin 75cm. Also wenigstens nicht ganz ohne. Auf dem Rückweg dann am Sportplatz angehalten. Das war nicht Tauwürmer suchen sondern aufsammeln. So was hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.....


----------



## aalpietscher (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Petri den erfolgreichen! 

Bei mir gab es gestern wieder keinen Aal. #t

War mit dem boot auf der Peene und es gab eine fette brasse nach der anderen

Erst hatte es noch ordentlich geregnet und dann war eigentlich bestes wetter. ...Stock finster und recht mild.

Das laichgeschäft is voll im gange und somit ordentlich Alarm im Wasser. 

Vielleicht versuche ich es die Woche nochmal .


Gruß. ...|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Geht doch schon los - bei mir wars früher immer erst so ab Mitte Juni, als wir noch durften und ich das noch ab und zu machte.

Glückwunsch den Frühfängern!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Mshlzeit.

Wir waren am Freitag das erstemal in diesem Jahr zum Aalangeln am Wasser. 
Die ersten stunden nicht ein Biss, bei 6 Angeln. 19 Uhr bis ca.0 uhr
Von  0 Uhr bis ca. 3 Uhr dann 5 Schlängler.
Haben uns von winzig, über klein zu 48, 60 und 62 cm "hochgearbeitet"
Alles in allem, ein sehr angenehmer Abend.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Freitag erster Aal 2017 und gleich 84 cm , so kann es weiter gehen. Noch 3 kleine um 45 cm 
Heute Nacht nicht mal ein Biss


----------



## angelarne (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Gestern gabs auch für mich auch den ersten Aal 2017 bei ungefähr 13 Grad Wassertemperatur. Gegen 22:30 Uhr biss der lütte ca 50 cm Schlängler, der wieder schwimmen durfte.

Köder war ein Dendrobenabündel (4-5 Würmer am 8er Wurmhaken) auf Grund. Gepimpt wurde die Montage mit einem Madenkörbchen, in welchem ein Stück Schwamm mit liquivermlockstoff war.

Erste Einsicht der Saison: Aale beißen in meinem Stehgewässer wohl doch auf Dendrobena und meiden diese nicht, wie oft geschrieben wird.

Leider musste ich aufgrund heftigen Starkregens und Gewitter das Angeln gegen 23:45 Uhr einstellen. Danach ging auch nix mehr... Am Mittwoch greife ich mal die ganze Nacht lang an.

Petri euch allen!


----------



## zokker (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Bericht von der Front. 
Seit gestern Abend der 4 Aal und endlich mal einer zum mitnehmem. Es Regnet seit dem Morgen unentwegt. Der Aal biss vor 10min auf Fisch, halben Meter über Grund. Bilder sind im Tröht - Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen.


----------



## aalpietscher (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Petri zokker. ..Das macht ja mut#6


----------



## Aalbubi (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Zwischen einigen Schleien und Miniaalen gabs heute nen ü 60er Breitkopf auf halben Tauwurm. Leider haben sich auch zwei Aale festgesetz und doch zum Glück hakenlos befreit.


----------



## schuppensammler (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

An der Saale gab's gestern den ersten Aal diese Jahr mit 66cm


----------



## Aalbubi (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Heute 2 Aale die wieder schwimmen durften. Die Nacht davor war fast 10 Grad wärmer.


----------



## Alex76 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Gestern die ersten 2 Aale von 60 + 71, jeweils auf Köderfisch in kleinem Kiesteich in 2 Meter tiefe. Beisszeit war 23.30Uhr und 0.30Uhr. 

Somit bereits den Vorjahresstand erreicht, welcher allerdings auch in einer Nacht gefangen wurde |kopfkrat


----------



## Aalbubi (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

gestern nen 47er gefangen und ne 40er Schleie mit sehr viel Dampf. Zwischen 21:40 und 22:00 auf halben Tauwurm.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Gestern binnen knapp 2 Stunden 8 oder 9 Bisse gehabt.
5 davon konnte ich verwerten, einer ging ins Totholz und saß dann leider fest.
2 Aale gingen mit (ca. 60cm beide), Rest ging zurück.
Ab 24Uhr war dann tote Hose.

War das erste Mal an dem Gewässer und fürs nächste Mal werd ich wohl deutlich kleinere Haken und Köder dann nehmen...die Bisse kamen sehr spitz (Pose runter und stand unter Wasser wie angenagelt) und die Aale saßen allesamt sehr knapp in der Unterlippe.


----------



## Mozartkugel (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

neulich mit Wurm versucht einen Aal zu erwischen und dabei wurde mir wieder bewusst, warum ich lieber mit Köfi auf Aal angle. Beifang ist dann nämlich eher noch ein Zander :m


----------



## raubfischdavid (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

War gestern das 2. Mal auf Aal los. Wie letzte Woche auch, bissen die Aale extrem Vorsichtig. Die Pose ein paar cm gewandert und dann stand sie wie festgewachsen. Einige Anschläge gingen dabei leider ins Leere.#c Hab dann von einem ganzen Tauwurm auf 2 kleine Tauwurmstücken gewechselt und siehe da, die nächsten beiden Bisse konnte ich verwerten. Die Aale hatten so 50-55cm , hab sich nicht vermessen. 

Sind wohl noch nicht Richtig aktiv die Kollegen |kopfkrat

Geangelt haben ich an einem ca. 60Ha großen Baggersee, in ca. 3 Meter tiefen Wasser.

Grüße David


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

War gestern auch nochmal los, diesmal mit deutl. kleineren Haken und nur einzelnem Dendro als Köder.

Beißverhalten ist ähnlich wie von raubfischdavid geschildert, nur das sie nicht wandern sondern einfach nur die Pose unter die Wasseroberfläche ziehen und dann stehen.

Hatte insgesamt 3 Bisse bis 24Uhr, einer davon hing wieder im dicksten Kraut.
Den konnte ich dann aber mit etwas Glück zusammen mit geschätzten 3-5kg nassem Kraut doch noch zum Landgang bewegen.
Kein Riese, aber mit 56cm ne ordentliche Räuchergröße.
Die andren 2 Bisse gingen leider ins Leere.


----------



## Mozartkugel (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Gestern hat etwas tatsächlich mein Kofi geklaut. :m

Ich mache aus Faulheit immer nur Lippenköderung. Bissanzeiger hat kurz ertönt und danach war nix mehr. Eine Stunde später hab ich die Rute eingeholt und festgestellt, dass der Köfi weg war. Komisch, ist mir noch nie passiert.


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Gestern an der Ruhr erster Ansitz auf Aal in diesem Jahr, gegen Mitternacht 75er gut genährter Breitkopf auf Tauwurm. 


Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kami One (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Konnte gestern auch meinen ersten Aal für dieses Jahr am Krossinsee verhaften. Der 55er hat auch auf Tauwurm gebissen. Dafür das er nicht der größte war hat er nen sehr schönen Biss mit anschließendem Run geliefert.


----------



## Pacifastacus (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Heute konnte ich meinen ersten Aal des Jahres fangen. Gebissen hat er auf Tauwurm an Grundmontage um exakt 23 Uhr, Gewicht etwa 700 Gramm.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Hatte kurz vor 22Uhr den ersten Biss, nen schöner wohlgenähter 69er Spitzkopf.
Abermals auf einzelnen Dendro, sehr kl. Haken und wieder nur knapp in der Lippe, obwohl ich dem Burschen etwas mehr Zeit gab.

Hab dann 0.30Uhr eingepackt, nicht ein Biss mehr gehabt.
Scheint in dem Gewässer wohl die Regel zu sein, daß die Aale fast nur in der 1.Stunde der Dämmerung beißen.
Bei insgesamt 4 Ansitzen dort und auch unterschiedlichen Stellen, wars bisher immer gleich.


----------



## harbec (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

... Petri Heil allen Fängern zu den Aalen!


----------



## zokker (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Pacifastacus schrieb:


> Heute konnte ich meinen ersten Aal des Jahres fangen. Gebissen hat er auf Tauwurm an Grundmontage um exakt 23 Uhr, Gewicht etwa 700 Gramm.



Petri, war bestimmt ein harter Kampf ... mit 2 Messern ...

Allen anderen natürlich auch ein fettes Petri.#h


----------



## plattfisch56 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Das eine schaut eher wie ein Skalpell aus .

 Petri Heil


----------



## FischerdesNordens (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Moin,

ich konnte in den letzten 3 Wochen, bei insgesamt 4 Ansitzen, die ersten 10 Aale des Jahres fangen.

Der Schwerste hatte 700 g, zwei jeweils über 400 g, und der Rest bestand eher aus Schnürsenkeln. 

Gefangen habe ich die Schlängler überwiegend auf 6er oder 8er Gamakatsu-Haken mit einem aufgezogenen Viertel-Tauwurm. Wie ich genau geangelt habe, habe ich hier noch einmal verschriftlicht.

Leider beginnen nun so langsam die Wollhandkrabben bei uns ihr Treiben, weshalb ich meine Montagen umstellen muss. 

Ich wünsche allen Anglern hier Petri Heil und eine angenehme Zeit am Wasser.


----------



## xollix (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Guten Abend,
und ma ne Frage in die Runde geworfen:
Ich angele in einem Forellenbach auf Aal. Das Gewässer weisst in einigen Abschnitten schlammigen, sandigen, in anderen Abschnitten kiesigen, teilweise mit grossen steinen übersäten Untergrund auf.
Welche Abschnitte würdet ihr bervorzugen, und warum? Und welche Methode würdet ihr je nach Beschaffenheit des Untergrundes bevorzugen? Danke
Olli


----------



## FischerdesNordens (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Hallo,

den Untergrund mit den großen Steinen würde ich eher meiden, da dort die Hängergefahr groß ist, obwohl sich in den Steinen natürlich Aale verstecken könnten. 

Würde mich aber grundsätzlich gar nicht so auf den Untergrund versteifen. Wahrscheinlich bietet jeder der genannten Fangmöglichkeiten. Ich würde vermutlich an einem überhängenden Busch angeln, der Schutz von oben bietet oder in der Nähe von versunkenem Geäst, falls vorhanden. 

Wenn Du weißt, wo tiefere Löcher sind, würde ich da auch eine Rute hineinwerfen.  

Eventuell auch da angeln, wo Weißfische in den letzten Wochen abgleicht haben. Vor einigen Tagen habe ich einen Aal gefangen, der meine zuvor auf Brassen angefütterten Maden gefressen hat. In solchen Fällen kann auch ein Madenbündel als Köder gute Dienste leisten. 

Da der Bach ja vermutlich einer gewissen Strömung unterliegt, ist 'ne Grundmontage unkomplizierter, denn dann musst Du Dich weder um die Tiefe, noch um die Strömung sorgen. 

Je nach Strömung 5 g+ Bodentaster/T. Hölzl/Birnenblei - Perle - Wirbel - gebundener Aalhaken Größe 6/8. Köder: ein Stück Tauwurm aufziehen und die Hakenspitze freilassen, damit die Fehlbissquote möglichst minimal ist.


----------



## Aalbubi (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Gestern habe ich mir ne schöne Stelle mit vielen Seerosen ausgesucht. Blöd war nur das dort in der Dunkelheit die Fische angefangen haben wie die Verrückten beim laichen zu toben. Ein Miniaal konnte ich noch überlisten.


----------



## angelarne (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Hey! Mittwoch Abend Nachtansitz am Baggersee. Die beiden hübschen kamen dabei heraus. Gebissen auf dicke Dendrobenabündel am 4er Wurmhaken relativ spät ab 1:45 Uhr. Vorher war tote Hose.

Petri in die Runde.


----------



## Der Pilot (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Auf Wurm. Morgens zw.3 u.4 Uhr.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



xollix schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> und ma ne Frage in die Runde geworfen:
> Ich angele in einem Forellenbach auf Aal. Das Gewässer weisst in einigen Abschnitten schlammigen, sandigen, in anderen Abschnitten kiesigen, teilweise mit grossen steinen übersäten Untergrund auf.
> Welche Abschnitte würdet ihr bervorzugen, und warum? Und welche Methode würdet ihr je nach Beschaffenheit des Untergrundes bevorzugen? Danke
> Olli



Gibts im Bach kein Kraut? Das wäre eine gute Stelle. Ansonsten würde ich die kiesige Stelle nehmen. Was in Bächen auf Aal immer gut kommt ist ein hoher Wasserstand und trübes Wasser...nach stärkerem Regen z. B. Kann ruhig richtig braun sein das Wasser. Da wird viel Nahrung ins Wasser gespült und der Aal ist richtig aktiv.


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Petri Heil allen Fängern zu den Aalen!


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Bei mir hats auch mal wieder geklingelt  

86cm / Donau / Tauwurm


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Petri Franz, ganz schönes Monster!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Und wer Franz seine Pranken kennt................

Reschbeggd!!!


----------



## harbec (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

... ein ganz dickes Petri zu dem "Dicken"!


----------



## HammerAngler (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Habe bis gerade ebend auch mal aal in nem kleinen fluss gefischt und konnte 2 von ca 55cm fangen, waren mir aber zu dünn und gut gehakt - daher wieder drin :q leider auch einen heftigen biss vor einer stelle mit wurzeln im wasser etwas zu spät gemerkt und der fisch hat sich festgesetzt... hat mir in kürzester zeit nen 4er haken vom 35er vorfach gerissen #c alles auf wurm mit pose und in 1m tiefe


----------



## Norge Fan (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Hätte am Sonntag nen Schnürsenkel auf Wurm der wieder schwimmen dürfte und nen schönen auf Köfi ( Ukelei ) .


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Und ich hab die Nacht 5 Aale gehabt. 3 um die 50 schwimmen wieder und einen 70er und einen 90er.


----------



## daci7 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Schick! Petri!


----------



## Aalbubi (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Sehr geile Fänge!


----------



## Zmann (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren in welcher Tiefe ihr jetzt bei Vollmond Aale
fangt,einer hatte ja schon geschrieben in einem Meter,aber da kann es sich ja auch um ein flaches Gewässer handeln.
Wie sieht es in den tieferen Gewässern aus?
Natürlich Petri an alle die was gezogen haben!


----------



## Zmann (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ich meine jetzt tiefe Seen oder Talsperren....


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*



Zmann schrieb:


> Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren in welcher Tiefe ihr jetzt bei Vollmond Aale
> fangt,...



Das ist ganz einfach, dort wo sich die Beute des Aales aufhält. #h


----------



## Kiesbank (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Konnte heute diesen schönen Breitkopf mit genau 80cm in der Isar überlisten.  Hat sich ein rotauge mit gut 12cm gegönnt.  Fast 900g hatte der gute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ich hab gestern in der Donau auch einen Aal erwischt 

82cm , auf Tauwurm


----------



## Pacifastacus (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Ich konnte heute morgen einen Aal von 87 cm und 1200g Gewicht beim Forellenfischen landen.


----------



## harbec (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

... Petri zu den tollen Aalen!


----------



## zokker (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Petri zu den Aalen.

@Franz_16  schade das es nur ein Grüner ist.


----------



## Ndber (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

War letzte Nacht mit meinem Sohn draußen.
Neben einen 68er konnte Junior seinen ersten Aal fangen.
52 zwar nur - aber die Freude war rießig:vik:


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Petri an die Erfolgreichen. Ich war am Donnerstag und am Freitag auch mal wieder los. Gab jeweils drei Aale zwischen 55 und 75 cm. Kanal war der DEK. Aale gefangen auf Taui und Grundel mit der Stellfischrute. Als Beifang gab es jeweils auch einen schönen 60 Zander. Im großen und ganzen war ich zufrieden.


----------



## zokker (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Dickes Petri, da kann man auch zufrieden sein.

Petri auch an Ndber und Sohnemann.#6


----------



## yukonjack (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

25 Ansitze auf Aal, 2 Spiegler, 1 Brassist und selbst die Kaulbarschpest will(Gott sei Dank) in diesem Jahr nicht an den Haken.


----------



## Pinocio (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Gestern Nacht auf Zander angesessen, gab einen 78cm Aal beim Kumpel. Kaum 30 min später ging es beim Nachbar rund er saß gezielt auf Aal an und fing einen mit über 1m. Ansonsten war es gestern extrem ruhig, das war total merkwürdig.


----------



## Brutzel (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Heute Nacht am Rhein Herne Kanal auf Tauwurm gefangen.#h


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Erster Aal für heute - 55cm auf Laubwurm.
Hat sich jetzt schon gelohnt an die neue Stelle zu fahren


----------



## schuppensammler (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

gestern Abend an der Saale nen 60er und 2 Schnürsenkel gefangen. Und nen 20er Barsch ^^


----------



## thomas1 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

2 aale gestern werra #h#h


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Petri den Fängern


----------



## Gladiator1988 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Zu 2 am Samstag 4 schöne zwischen 50 und 60 cm, leider sind die Nachtbilder echt mies geworden...

Gefangen gegen jede Regel: Vollmund und erst ab ca 2.30 Uhr.


----------



## harbec (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Aalfang in der Nacht 11./12..07.2017

Größe: 72 cm
Gewicht: 700g
Ort: Lübeck
Fluß: Wakenitz
Köder: Tauwurmbündel
Temperaturen: Luft: 19 Gr., Wasser: 23 Gr.

... und ich vergaß: Vollmond


----------



## FreddySauerland (1. August 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Moin moin,

Bei mir gab es am Wochenende auch ein paar Aale..
Freitag abend am Sorpesee einen 50er und einen 61er (Tauwurm)

Samstag Nacht am Biggesee einen 40er und einen 75 Raubaal auf tote Maräne|rolleyes

mfg Freddy


----------



## Peh (10. August 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Am Sonntag gabs einen 47cm Aal am Rhein.


----------



## nostradamus (10. August 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Hi,
so will mal berichten. Aufgrund des wenigen Wassers führt der Fluss, denn ich befische wenig Wasser und es geht wieder gut mit dem Aal! Bisher der größte 800g ausgenommen. 

Mario


----------



## Amstaff (12. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfänge 2017*

Mahlzeit, wollte mal wissen wie es bei euch zur zeit mit den schlänglern läuft, wollte Wochenende nichnal los.


----------

